# Any idea what this might be?



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

This just popped up out of the blue yesterday on my little Roo's head. Anyone have any idea what it might be? It sorta looks like a clogged follicle. I was hoping it would resolve itself in the next couple of days, but I have a feeling it might not. I'm taking her into the vet on Monday for it assuming it's still there. In the meantime, any ideas?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella has had little "zit-like" bumps on her head before..they lasted for a few days and then went away. I was reading online where dogs can get acne-like bumps. I asked my vet and she said that it wasn't anything to be concerned about. However, Bella's wasn't quite that big, but I am sure your baby is okay!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmmm.... my old poodle used to get little bumps like that. Sort of like a skin tag. But it's much more common in elderly dogs. I don't know! Let us know what the vet says. In the meantime, you could try putting a dab of vitamin E or olive oil on it and see if that doesn't soothe it enough for it to go away. My mom used to swear by vitamin E for our dachshunds when they got similar little bumps. Is it the only one she has?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It indeed looks like a clogged pore. Nothing harmful. But it is always best to have it checked out. They will empty the pore, and it should be fine. They can come back, though. Let us know how things go at the Vet.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'm such a worry wart, unfortunately. Considering it just popped up overnight I don't really think it's serious, but obviously I want to know what it is and I don't want it there. I was hoping it would resolve overnight, but it hasn't. I'm making an appointment on Monday, I'll let everyone know what they say. I hope it's just a clogged pore and they can get rid of it on the spot.



Brodysmom said:


> In the meantime, you could try putting a dab of vitamin E or olive oil on it and see if that doesn't soothe it enough for it to go away. My mom used to swear by vitamin E for our dachshunds when they got similar little bumps. Is it the only one she has?


It's just the one, yes. I'll try the olive oil suggestion as I have it on hand. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

How old is Roo? It could be a hystiocytoma as well. They are common in younger dogs & usually are found on the head, neck or legs. Matilda had a few when she was a bit younger & they all went away on their own. They are harmless tumors that pop up suddenly (over night even) & can last for a day or a month or so. Sometimes vets like to remove them if they don't go away on their own. Matilda's longest one she had lasted about 6 weeks. It got big & black (started out flesh color) & it was on the inside base of her ear. It looked like a big engorged tick. Ugh. Anyway, as it got darker it also got dryer. Eventually I was able to pick it right off. Ick! But it was the last one she got.

Anyway...just adding in another possibility. They can have different looks but the best way I can explain Matilda's is to say it was warty looking... Good luck. I am sure it is harmless but better to be safe!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, in the one photo that showed up for me last night it looks much smaller. But I see 2 pics this morning. In one it looks quite large. I would just let the vet look at it to be sure. If it is a clogged pore they will "pop" it (gently squeeze it). But you will want to know for sure what it is.  Let us know.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> How old is Roo? It could be a hystiocytoma as well. They are common in younger dogs & usually are found on the head, neck or legs. Matilda had a few when she was a bit younger & they all went away on their own. They are harmless tumors that pop up suddenly (over night even) & can last for a day or a month or so. Sometimes vets like to remove them if they don't go away on their own. Matilda's longest one she had lasted about 6 weeks. It got big & black (started out flesh color) & it was on the inside base of her ear. It looked like a big engorged tick. Ugh. Anyway, as it got darker it also got dryer. Eventually I was able to pick it right off. Ick! But it was the last one she got.
> 
> Anyway...just adding in another possibility. They can have different looks but the best way I can explain Matilda's is to say it was warty looking... Good luck. I am sure it is harmless but better to be safe!


Roo is almost 3 now. It does look warty looking... initially I pondered if it was something simple like a clogged pore (it's white and looks filled, ick) and that I might be able to gently squeeze it, but I was too worried to actually do that and possibly make it worse so I let it be. I'll see what the vet says. I hope they can get her in tomorrow, I just want it gone.



TLI said:


> Yeah, in the one photo that showed up for me last night it looks much smaller. But I see 2 pics this morning. In one it looks quite large. I would just let the vet look at it to be sure. If it is a clogged pore they will "pop" it (gently squeeze it). But you will want to know for sure what it is.  Let us know.


It's actually pretty small, it looks bigger in the top photo than it really is. The second photo is more accurate. I keep hoping it will magically disappear, but it's the same this morning. I'm calling the vet tomorrow, hopefully they can get rid of it on the spot. I'll let everyone know what it is.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie had a real small one on the back of her ear. It looked kinda warty too. But I could see that it had something in it. I was also afraid to pop it. I let my Vet look at it, and he said that they aren't uncommon. They gently squeezed it, and it was gone.  Hopefully that's what it is.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh, see Matilda's was never filled with anything...it was just skin which dried after some time & started to crust. So I'm guessing it is probably a clogged pore. I'd personally try to pop it myself & clean it out with an anticeptic if it's looking full. That's me though....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Lexie had a real small one on the back of her ear. It looked kinda warty too. But I could see that it had something in it. I was also afraid to pop it. I let my Vet look at it, and he said that they aren't uncommon. They gently squeezed it, and it was gone.  Hopefully that's what it is.


I hope so too, T. 



MChis said:


> Ahh, see Matilda's was never filled with anything...it was just skin which dried after some time & started to crust. So I'm guessing it is probably a clogged pore. I'd personally try to pop it myself & clean it out with an anticeptic if it's looking full. That's me though....


I pondered trying to pop and clean it, but I'm not completely certain it's filled and not a fleshy white growth so I was leery to try. :? Hopefully my vet can get me into tomorrow. I'm usually able to get in within a day or two. Thank you both for your responses. I'll let you know what it turns out to be.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I just got back from the vet, today was the soonest they could get me in. Turns out it's a sebaceous adenoma which apparently is a benign tumor of the oil gland. I have an appointment to have it removed on Friday. Very weird how it just popped up so quickly, I'll be glad when it's gone. It's just a minor procedure, she doesn't need to be put under for it thankfully. They just use a local anesthesia. I'm glad I'm about that.


----------

